# Hello from Germany



## Illyria (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi everyone :catsm 

I (female, 35 years old) am the deeply thankful slave to 6 cats:

*Wes*, tomcat, 1 year old (british-shorthair - black-silver-tabby-classic)
*Willow*, cat, 1 year old (british-shorthair - blue)
*Buffy*, cat, 1 year old (birma - seal tabby point)
*Buddy Spike*, tomcat, 10 month old (norwegian forest cat - red tabby /white)
*Darla*, cat, 8 month old (norwegian forest cat - creme tabby)
and *Angel*, tomcat - about 8 years old (European-shorthair-Mix -black)

All cats are indoorcats and are neutered. 

Today I registered in this forum because I'd like to talk about cats and share information and the love for them... and maybe I can give you advise as well.

If you have any questions please go ahead ;-)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

hello & welcome your furrys sound lovely share pics with us please. I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio who send belly rubs all around! Just saw your pictures in the meet my kitty section they are gorgeous!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum too. Just wanted to say I enjoyed you country when I was there back in 84'. I stayed on a military base in Geissen and miss a nice little chinese resteraunt down the street, best food ever. Also miss the brats, fries with maynase, and my guitar this idiot pawned. Hope to visit again one day, but for now I've resigned to being a poor student.


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

hi there,
welcome to the forum, i have also JUST joined a few days back. whereabouts in Germany are you? i'm a fellow DEUTSCHE  ; married a GI, and live currently in NY state..i currently have a 2 mth old kitten , smokie, as u see in my siggy, and a 6 yr old Rottweiler, and 3 kids, ages 3, 6, 10


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Post pictures of your kitties. We love photos!


----------

